# From small to smaller....



## SFW (May 26, 2011)

Guess ill start a cut journal. 

5'9", 218, kinda blubbed at 12%. Plan on getting down to single digit territory, 7-8% hopefully by late july(ish)

My diet will be a half-assed paleo style thing, consisting mainly of meats, veggies, seafood, fruit, nuts. Ill still consume dairy, as well as simple carbs after training, so this wont be a traditional paleo. 

T will hover around 500/wk while i run this tbol for 5-6 wks, which ill be bridging into an injectable winny cycle around the 4th-5th week. So probably a 9-10 weeker. Ancills on hand are T3 and albuterol. Letro will be my AI.

Training will mostly be a split BB routine along with a couple of power lifting movemets, olympic movements, cardio and weighted calisthenics.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 26, 2011)

I need to cut some fat myself.  Diets suck my balls.


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2011)

Good luck cutting. Its damn hard! I feel like I'm starving myself half the time and STILL can't lose the weight. Doing it all natural though.


----------

